# Ocre / Spain offers new Berlin Streetcar and Stephenson Rocket kit



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi,

The Nürnberg Toy Fair closed its doors last monday.  Quite a few new announcements. You prpbalbly an read about the LGB stuff elsewhere. They will chew it up in every forum.

Occre from Spain, who were very succesful with their streetcar kit series last year, offer a Berlin tramway now. A fried of mine measeured it up and took the prototype pictures in a Berlin museum last year.

The Stephenson Rocket in 1 : 24 for 45mm modl track will be welcome, I think. At  least I ordered me one. Very good for RC/Accu.
http://www.occre.com/index.php?option=com_productos&task=showProduct&idproducto=95

Have Fun

Fritz / Juergen Zirner


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

If you click in the bottom right pictures, looks like a neat motor truck you can buy also, I guess. Jerry


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh crap! Now I'm going to have to make room for one more locomotive! 

How much, and where can I buy it?


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi,

Occre kits are sold all over the world in hobby shops. Their ship models are very popular. I have no idea, what the Stephenson Rocket will cost, but the streetcar kit sell for 70 - 95 Euro i Germany. You can ask here: http://www.bretzler.eu/

A Rocket in 1 : 24 is a very small locomotive.  You can park it in the smokebox of a Shay. There is still the minicraft plastic kit in 1 : 26 on the market
http://www.moduni.de/product_info.php/products_id/6141101

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen Zirner


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought it looked familiar - check out Jack's model: www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/8/postid/9987/view/topic/Default.aspx 

[One minor discrepancy - Jack mentions his model "had been sitting on my shelf for years" yet Occre says it is a new product.  Maybe the website hasn't been updated for years!] 

The 'motorisation' kit looks interesting.  Wonder how you make the trolley chassis fit a 0-2-2. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

The Spanish kit if mostly wood, not plastic. 
I'ld still like one if anyone knows a US supplier. 

Harvey C.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

Jack´s model looks loike the mincraft plastic kit in 1 : 26 http://www.moduni.de/product_info.php/products_id/6141101 

The Spanish Occre kit surely will be offered in the US sooner or later. But it should not be a problem to order it in Europe somewhere. Ater al, European very often buy their stuff in the US or elsewhere in the word, because they don´t feel like waiting until a local dealer offers it. In most cases it is much more expensive to depend on the local dealer. I have to work for my money, so I check, where I spent how much of it. After all, I have to pay my PC and the Internet So I might as well use it, to make a little extra pocket money. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh man the trams look fantastic. I'm going to search around for an American vendor. 
Dave


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi,

You can scroll through the pictures of this German thread http://www.buntbahn.de/modellbau/viewtopic.php?t=6804&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=spanische+strassenbahn&start=0   
You can see various building stages of the first two tram kits.  The Mallorca streetcar is larger. But I have not yet seen a built model in the net yet. have to cheque at a friends workshop next year. He should be finished by now.

Have Fun

Fritz / Juergen Zirner


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Has anyone found a North American distributor of the railway products yet?


Robert


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

The search machine showed this: http://www.historicships.com/TALLSHIPS/OcCre/MadridTramOC53002/MadridTrain.htm 
There are probably hundreds more. 

Have fun 

Fritz / Juergen Zirner


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Try here 
http://www.modelexpo-online.com/cgi...02&UID=2007093016324705&UREQA=1&TRAN85=N&GENP 

ok that went too the tram , for the site itself   
http://www.modelexpo-online.com


OcCre is the mfr


----------

